# Wolfgang Flour Mill (aka KoMo Fidibus Classic)



## tedamenta (Oct 18, 2008)

I am considering the purchase of the Wolfgang Flour Mill (aka KoMo Fidibus Classic) and would like to see what others here think of this product.

My primary uses would be for making small amounts of bread and pasta flours.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 18, 2008)

tedamenta said:


> I am considering the purchase of the Wolfgang Flour Mill (aka KoMo Fidibus Classic) and would like to see what others here think of this product.
> 
> My primary uses would be for making small amounts of bread and pasta flours.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


  Never heard of that one but I'm curious as I would like to have a flour mill myself now that I'm baking more bread. $ 3.50 plus a loaf is just ridiculous.


----------



## tedamenta (Oct 18, 2008)

I can not post URLs but you can find info on the Wolfgang at www(dot)wolfgangmill(dot)com/index(dot)asp

The other one I am considering is the Nutrimill Grain Mill which Alton Brown featured on an episode of Good Eats. It is less expensive but reviews of this product are mixed.


----------

